# Virgin Media



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Just read this today, real shame as I deal with quite a few of the people in Birmingham, hope it doesn't happen.
Seems the greed factor is still alive and kicking to Richard Branson...........


Virgin Media to axe jobs in Birmingham and Bradford

The Communication Workers Union today (Monday) condemned Virgin Media's announcement to axe more jobs from its services division in Birmingham and Bradford and outsource the roles to Bangalore, India.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

All very sad, however Virgin Media is not owned by Richard Branson, it is owned by Liberty Gobal.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

In Birmingham they have to pay a wage.. Likely minimum wage but still a wage.

In India they throw em a bowl of rice every now and then,

Thanks for the heads up that is one company I will never become a customer of..


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

That's disappointing, always got the guys down South when I've called with issues and they've been great. Not sure I'll get the same service elsewhere.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

ChuckH said:


> In Birmingham they have to pay a wage.. Likely minimum wage but still a wage.
> 
> In India they throw em a bowl of rice every now and then,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up that is one company I will never become a customer of..


So how many other companies you're not prepared to give your custom to?
You'll find you'll be limiting yourself to just a handful of companies and reducing your choices,as many of the day to day companies that we take for granted outsource one way or another,the reality is do we enjoy the benefits of lower premiums or would we prefer to pay through our noses?Let's face it if those unemployed in our country were prepared to do any kind of work that was available there'd be little or no unemployment,but guess what we're too proud to do menial work and rather claim state handouts,so the employer's turn to a foreign workforce who they rely on,those people willing to work an not take the p!ss.
What we're left with is a country that has sold off "the family's crown jewels" and left with rather little,that's unfortunately the stark reality.
Enough said.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bradford, Birmingham or India? 

Is there really much difference between them? :lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Bradford, Birmingham or India?
> 
> Is there really much difference between them? :lol:


Yeah the weather


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Its a swine from the customer service perspective because when I call and speak to someone in the UK, I'm understood and get my enquiry dealt with. Typically when I call out of hours, I can hardly understand the person in India, they can hardly understand me and therefore stick with their pre written scripts, none of which gets my enquiry dealt with.

India may be cheap for staffing, but not when you work in all the customers that just leave because they get crap service.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Avoid calling at that time then.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

ChuckH said:


> In Birmingham they have to pay a wage.. Likely minimum wage but still a wage.
> 
> In India they throw em a bowl of rice every now and then,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up that is one company I will never become a customer of..


You do realise that not all of India lives in poverty right?

Throw a bowl of rice at them :lol:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

MEH4N said:


> You do realise that not all of India lives in poverty right?
> 
> Throw a bowl of rice at them :lol:


Thats true, I bet they have more money per head than the UK anyway.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Rayaan said:


> Thats true, I bet they have more money per head than the UK anyway.


The way this countries headed they will be throwing a bowl of rice at us :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

I left Virgin years ago due to communication problems with Indian staff, surprised they are continuing this line of employment, other companies have brought back call centres because of customers deserting them.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

It's a shame because the woman I spoke to on the phone was lovely from oop norf.


----------



## wrxsti (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm sure every time I've rang virgin I've spoken to someone in Thailand


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm sure in order to open a call centre, one of the guarantees is that it must be in an area with a strong accent, whether that is India or Newcastle, but I can never bloody understand them!


----------



## VUXLOZ (Jun 7, 2013)

Im still waiting for a re-pull.... 2 years now lol


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

"I'm sorry to hear you're thinking of leaving us, can I ask what the reason is?"

"Yeah, because you won't support British economy, so I won't support you."


----------

